
Workers Want Success Not Redistribution - dforrestwilson1
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/trump-sense-of-power-by-robert-j--shiller-2016-11
======
sharemywin
Article seems to read a lot into what the average person wants. I don't know a
single trump supporter that knew he advocated lowering corporate taxes and
taxes on higher incomes.

\- lowering health care costs

\- tariffs to bring back manufacturing(probably won't work but that's a
different issue)

\- push out illegals to increase wages(again not going to help)

\- infrastructure spending(although didn't point out he's just giving tax
breaks to companies with already scheduled projects)

------
dforrestwilson1
I see a lot of posts on HN advocating for basic income, but it's fair to ask
if most people would actually want a subsidy rather than meaningful work and
the feelings that come along with it.

